# now he's dancing? what does it mean?



## miss pidgie (May 26, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing. While I was feeding him today, A: he seemed less enthusiastic about his food and B: he started doing this little dance/convulsion with his head and chest, he would stand up taller and push out his chest and then scrunch his head down and do it a bunch of times. 
I'm really worried that I've done something wrong and he'll be dead inthe morning.  
Does anyone know if this movement is okay?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

miss pidgie said:


> Does anyone know if this movement is okay?


Yep! He's a boy! Your baby boy is just fine and doing what nature intended.

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Check It Out*

Is he cooing when he does his dance? Or does it look like he is throwing up?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Miss Pidgie

Thank you for helping this baby and being so devoted to finding his needs.

I'm bumping up your original post "what to feed baby other then store brand..." so everyone can see the history on this current post...

Tell us what you have put in the syringe to feed him and we will help with correcting that? Feel his crop (the tummy in front of him) and see if it is still full or empty? If he is full, hold off feeding until he digests. Has he been doing any poops? He may not be digesting as he is not used to the new menu and the plumbing may need some help. 

Can you get some human kind of pro-biotics for the baby? If you can get some of it from the health food store, in powder form add a little to his formula that might help with digestion.

Please answer the above questions so we can make recommendations.


Treesa


----------



## miss pidgie (May 26, 2005)

Hi! Thanks you all for your interest in my little guy. I'm trying not to get too attached but it may be too late!
I've been feeding mainly a watery mix of oatmeal and dissolved egg yolk. I've also given him some bits of wet bread (a super whole grain/whole seed type) and he seems to enjoy that. Two days ago he did a little pecking at bits of oats but he didnt' really try to feed himself yesterday at all except for nuzzling into the crannys of my hand and where my watch and wrist meet.
I'm thinking that his croup is that sort of double lobed front on his chest? I do see/feel that getting kind of gooshy though yesterday it was less gooshy than the day before so I gave him more water.
Right now I'm off to feed him again, I scrambled a little egg for him today to mix with the oats and then later I'm going to buy whatever seeds/seed mixes I can find.

Wish him luck!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Well he seemed much more himself this morning, he squeaked for food and snuggled in and pecked at the oats so I'm a little relieved to see that. Now I'm off to see what kind of bird food I can find at the market.
Thank you all for all your input!


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*Mating Dance Mating Dance Mating Dance*

it is a mating dance, and like it is gonna work on her, pretty cheezy little guy, and isnt it just the CUTEST little dance ever? a baby pidge doing a bowing and cooing! i live it! he is comfortable enough to do this and tha means he must really love you! mate for life!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Sorry to sound like a party pooper but I don't think that an 18 day old squab would be doing a mating dance and am concerned that he could be experiencing difficulty swallowing. I have noticed that a lot of the ferals stretch up their heads when they have eaten seed, probably because they try to eat too much too quickly, but I wonder whether canker could cause him to do this.

Have you opened his mouth and looked down his throat to check whether there are any obstructions that would affect swallowing? Canker shows as a cheesy grouth (which you should not attempt to remove).

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

To add to what Cynthia said, also look out for a "funny" smell.
Canker and sour crop do have an unpleasant odor.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi miss pidgie,


The 'dance' you are seeing then, is likely the Bird's reaponse to being fed.

Normally, their parent brings up Seeds and moisture from it's own Crop, with a kind of intermittant rythmic pumping posture, and, the baby or youngster, inserting it's beak into that of the parent, follows the motion. If you are slightly enourcageing this kind of motion, in how you are feeding it, the Bird will tend to follow and amplify it.

Please bear in mind, that Pigeaons are not equipped to process Animal proteans, (meat of any kind, dairy, eggs, and so on) and while feeding it scambled Egg is certainly a kind gesture, it is not an appropriate food for the young Pigeon.

Similarly, 'bread' is very inferior to actual wholesome Seeds, or, to fresh Seed meal.

Can you obtain Canary Seed? or other small Seeds you initially mentiond to ask about?

Can you obtain a soft, rubber, people-baby-bottle Nipple?

Do you have a regular kitchen blender?


Are there any Health Foood Stores in your area?

Are there any 'pet supply' stores in your area?

If there are Grocery Stores in your area, can you find out if the have 'pet food' sections, and, 'Health Food' sections?

If so, see if you can locate some nice quality Seeds...

In Nature, Pigeons eat Seeds, and occasionally, certain Greens they elect to graze upon.

If you have seen city Pigeons eating bread, this does not mean it benifits them.
Likely, a pigeon fed only Bread, could starve, or at least become less healthy than a diet of Seeds would allow...there is not enough things in bread to sustain them very well.

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## miss pidgie (May 26, 2005)

*Update*

Hi Everyone!

I think he was doing the little dance thing because he was getting gassy or something because I changed his food to a seed mix (assorted seeds, oats and ground purina cooked into a paste with water) and he hasn't done it since. 

I am happy to report that he is _thriving_!  He is much bigger with lots of feathers and an attitude that won't quit. I still keep him in a dark box when he's not out for a feeding but when he is out he is interested in everything! He is beginning to get the hang of pecking up seeds on his own but mostly I'm still feeding him (aka shoving food down his throat). 
Now that I'm reasonably confident tht he is going to survive I've named him Tuppence as in "tuppence, tuppence, feed the birds..." from Mary Poppins. It seems appropriate since feeding the bird has taken on such a prominent role in my life over the past two weeks!  

Anyway, we are both deeply grateful for the advice and information on these threads! Now it's time to ...... feed the bird!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the wonderful news.
Tuppence is thriving thanks to your wonderful care.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi mispidgie,


Very good...!

Nice to hear...

Phil


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so glad you got him on the seed...and thank you for posting, I've been wondering about the little guy.

So he's showing a personality, maybe he is a boy! Tuppence, what a cool name! He is going to want to explore and fly soon, so be sure to allow him a safe place to try his wings.

Treesa


----------

